# Picture worth a thousand words?



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Asheville, NC: Friend snagged this shot on the way to work.

:lol:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Possibly on the way home from the Georgia Tandem Rally. Yes they do ride those recumbents on the road. Typically several at each larger event.

Off-road it would be very interesting to attempt or watch.

PK


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

M-U-M said:


> Asheville, NC: Friend snagged this shot on the way to work.
> 
> :lol:


The only thing worse than crashing a tandem would be crashing a recumbent tandem.

-F


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd try it, once!



PMK said:


> Off-road it would be very interesting to attempt or watch.
> 
> PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

clj2289 said:


> I'd try it, once!


I'm in, since I weigh more than you I will Captain, you can be Stoker.

I wonder how good the brakes are...

PK


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

I wonder if it has seat belts...


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I've seen many recumbent tandems (lbs speciality), they look like a great way to tour. I've also tried a off-road recumbent, and it was fun. Have not seen an off-road recumbent tandem, but I'd try one.

There are a few off-road recumbents that do the local 24hrs races, and they do not stop for logs & rock, the technique is a bit different, involves a push-dab sequence.


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Not sure what I think about this. Found it looking for something else.

http://www.lymans.com/bike/main.htm

Christmas ornament? Rear view mirror hanger? Sun catcher? Can't imagine wearing one.

:skep:


----------

